
Firestorm: An Open Source Forum in Phoenix from ElixirSips/DailyDrip - onlydole
https://twitter.com/dailydripcom/status/801482197312147460
======
agustif
They've reached their fund goal after 10 days, new stretch goals include:
ElectronJS Desktop App, React Native Mobile, and a Blog Engine!

